# Varanus mitchelli enclosure



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all,
Well there was some discussion a little time ago between myself and some other members about housing of Mitchell's Water Monitors. I'm currently keeping a trio of hatchies and am soon to take delivery of 2 more.

I thought to give anyone else interested an idea of what sort of setup works. Originally in this tub I had water as the substrate and a plastic tub filled with sand, but this was not easily managable and the monitors had trouble being fed because the food used to jump into the water and eventually drowned. With more land area the insects now walk around and are happily eaten.

There are 2 heat globes in the enclosure...a 100watt and a 60watt reflector globe. This helps to keep the hot end temps at a really good level and counter-acts all the heat lost through the lid.

The pool is a small plastic tub that has a 25watt Aqua One aquarium heater in there...temps are set on the heater to 25 degrees. There is also a water pump to circulate the water. I believe the monitors are much more inclined to use the water if it is running (something we discussed in that old thread in relation to water dragons). When the pump is on the monitors will normally launch straight into the water if my presence happens to startle them. If the pump is off, every time they will run for the hide box, no matter how far they are from it.

Enjoy....

Simon Archibald


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 14, 2004)

Some more pics of the monitors...these guys are amongst my absolute faves.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

thats a really cool enclosure Simon!!! Well done mate! 

You can see how much room they have by checking out the little fella clinging to the side of the tub in the second shot!!! LOL, he looks tiny!


----------



## craig (Nov 14, 2004)

nice set-up mate!!!
they look great!!
where will you be keeping them when they have grown out of that one??


----------



## sobrien (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you so much for sharing that Simon, it really helps other herpers out with idea's for setups.
How often will you have to clean the water out and is it relativley easy to access?
Any chance for pictures of your adult tristis? I am ready to purchase some hatchies when they become avalible and would love to see your adults and their setup.
Cheers,
Simon O'Brien


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 14, 2004)

Great enclosure. I think its wonderful how the price of these wonderful little lizards has plummeted in the last 6-8 months. I remember seeing mitchelli for over $700 not all that long ago. Now around $500 is the norm!


----------



## redline (Nov 14, 2004)

nice setup


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 14, 2004)

Chris: I really haven't come to a definate decision about their housing as adults. I've got a million ideas about it but nothing I've decided yet.

Simon: No probs at all mate. Attached are 2 pics of the female tristis and their setup...photos of the male maybe some other time.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 14, 2004)

Here's the V. tristis enclosure.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

nice setups. u make them all ur self?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Pete...yes I make all my enclosures. They are not flashy to look at by anyone's standards, but my main focus is the environment in them.

Also should note that I like to change my monitor enclosures around every few weeks or so...different logs, branches, etc. Really seems to keep the monitors active and alert...they love to explore "new" environments. Those photos of the tristis enclosure are a bit old and the furnishing is totally different now.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

what have u made those last to enlosures out of? did they need slealing?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 14, 2004)

Pete...
The Varanus mitchelli enclosure is made out of 12mm plywood. It is not sealed at all.

The Varanus tristis enclosure is made out of 12mm MDF with 32mm MDF struts stopping the roof from sagging...expensive but quick and effective to do. This was varnished with about 4 or 5 coats. Inside joins are sealed with silicon.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

aight cheers man, i'm still going through my options of what to make enclosures out of.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 14, 2004)

MDF is quite susceptible to rotting if not sealed VERY well. Just so you know.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Ricko (Nov 15, 2004)

hey nice enclosure simon how big do mitchelli get?


----------



## Nome (Nov 15, 2004)

Excellent enclosures Simon (as always :wink: ).

What size are the monitors atm?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 15, 2004)

Looks like a very happy chappy Simon  

I'm still contemplating making a new enclosure out of MDF. I'm thinking I may spraypaint it with an automotive 2 pac, and use a matting agent to try and keep the glare factor down :roll: It's easy for me to go a little overboard with the design seeing that I only have the one animal :lol:


----------



## sobrien (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for that Simon, awsome enclosures and animals. Really appreciated.
Simon


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 20, 2004)

Ricko: Varanus mitchelli get up between 60 and 95cm long.

Nome: The hatchies are approx 15cm ATM...at a rough guess.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Tommo (Nov 20, 2004)

great little monitors, i had the pleasure of seeing my first wild ones. i was walking down a stream and from about 8m up a tree, one dive-bombs into the water next to me! i had no idea these did this from that hieght


----------



## keelow (Nov 20, 2004)

how many would it be safe to keep in a 7x3x2 foot glass enclosure...

I've got one designed, originally for mertens. but i can get a major discount on two.


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks Simon You have some very nice enclosures ! And I love those little Lizards


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 20, 2004)

Keelow...
You could probably keep a trio of Mitchell's in an enclosure that size. Personally I think it would be too small to house Merten's in.

Simon Archibald


----------



## keelow (Nov 20, 2004)

it's only a means to an end, i'm moving to QLD in 12-18 months.

Mertens will be going outdoors then.


----------



## keelow (Nov 20, 2004)

there is a aquarium/reptile shop in st kilda that has a mertens, be close to adult it's about 2.5 - 3 years old
in a glass cube about a metre square. 

now thats WAY too small. and it's not for sale last time i asked, so it's living in there for good i spose.

mean while they have about 10 very young GWD's in a tank about 9x3x2.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 21, 2004)

keelow said:


> it's only a means to an end, i'm moving to QLD in 12-18 months.
> 
> Mertens will be going outdoors then.



Why don't you wait until you move then? Or are you getting hatchies for that enclosure then moving them outdoors? That would probably be ideal.



keelow said:


> there is a aquarium/reptile shop in st kilda that has a mertens, be close to adult it's about 2.5 - 3 years old
> in a glass cube about a metre square.
> 
> now thats WAY too small. and it's not for sale last time i asked, so it's living in there for good i spose.
> ...



Obviously idiots.

Simon Archibald


----------



## sobrien (Dec 24, 2004)

Yea, I know of that place, I love going in just to look at the merten's. Although it is very small, the monitors seem pretty content basking and swimming around and it never looks like they are cramped. The enclosure is set up very well and the animals are quite small. However I do agree, how hard is it for an aquarium like that to give them a larger enclosure?

Anyway to the point of this reply,
Simon I am just currious as to the temps you run your tristis at. I will have a sub-adult female in a week and have been preparing the enclosure (1m Long x 1m High x 50cm deep). At the moment I am able to create a basking area of beetween 45-47 up high under the branches, a warm area of 35-37 on the ground and a cool end of 27ish. From what you know, are these suitible? Any other hints/tips on keeping them?
Thanks
Simon O'Brien


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Dec 24, 2004)

Simon,
Those temps sound pretty good. My tristis enclosure gets up to around 60+ at the hot end in these summer conditions, other end not less than 30. Still they tend to be up the "hot" end.

I provide fresh cold water everyday so the supply is clean and cool.

Simon Archibald


----------



## sobrien (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Simon


----------



## angelrose (Dec 24, 2004)

> How often will you have to clean the water out and is it relativley easy to access?


i saw Matt (www.animalattraction.com) ha this water vaccum thingy i thought was quite clever which sucks all the water and crud out and then he just fills it up again, when ever it needs it i spose, then the rest of the enclosure would be like any arid herps i spose....

Angel


----------



## angelrose (Dec 24, 2004)

> how many would it be safe to keep in a 7x3x2 foot glass enclosure...





> Keelow...
> You could probably keep a trio of Mitchell's in an enclosure that size


I agree three max for a comfortable habitat.
Angel


----------



## angelrose (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks for the pics simon, great enclosure ideas, and lovely creatures!

aNGEL


----------

